# albino scorpions



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do you believe there is an albino scorpion out there?

is it possible for one to be out even?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yes and yes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> yes and yes.










does anyone have any pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > yes and yes.
> ...


 i cant find any pictures or info on albino scorpions anywhere

the closest thing i could find was a scorpion that had turned a light shade of gray from living in a burrow of white rocks but i dont think it was true


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if i remeber right theres scorps that live in caves that lost there pigment but i saw

that a long time ago and cant remeber


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> if i remeber right theres scorps that live in caves that lost there pigment but i saw
> 
> that a long time ago and cant remeber


 i think i know what you mean, they are not scorpions but i cant remember the name


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> if i remeber right theres scorps that live in caves that lost there pigment


But these wouldnt be albino. Albinioism is a genetic defect, not a environmental adaptation.

It would definately be possible to find an albino scorp. There is allways the chance for the part of DNA coding for the pigments to mutate and not develop, resulting in the creature being albino.
Albino is also know as Amelanistic. "A" meaning without and melanistic is reffering to the body pigment melanin. 
I'll stop the sciencey stuff now, just spent ages doing genetics in my biology course


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

j_burf said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > if i remeber right theres scorps that live in caves that lost there pigment
> ...


 thats what i was thinkin also but i wasnt sure if there were the same or not


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

not

i was just trying to find out if anyone has seen an albino scoprion that did lack the pigment cause that would be awesome to have and worth a lot


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i agree, it would be amazing

I'm sure there is one out there somwhere, no reason why there shouldnt be. Cant say I've seen one tho.

i'll set you a challenge lu, lets see who can find a pic of an albino scorp first (got a feeling this could take a long time)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i spent 3 hours looking on the net for one and couldnt find one, i needed it for a project but just couldnt find one


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That would be awesome...especially an albino Emperor.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I believe I covered some very basic information concerning amelanism and other common such occurrences. 
Can they exist, of course, it is a mathematical certainty, will they survive predators long enough to be found, mathematically speaking, statistics are not in the favor of the organism, as any that rae going to survive out right predation are likely to be individuals so secretive as to escape detectioon by anyone looking for them.
I see many individuals that assume a freshly molted cockroach is an "albino" when it will darken as the chiton hardens...
damn Acestro..do you remember where I covered this before?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've seen those cockroaches in the wild, I always wondered what the deal was!
Good call, one herping adventure mystery solved...

I'm not very good at keeping track of old posts, just ask P45








or not....









Honestly, I can't remember...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> That would be awesome...especially an albino Emperor.


 why just an emp?

i would want a florida bark scorpion to remember where i am from

so it is possible but just nobody haves ever seen one?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey, right now i have 22 scorpions (2 parents and 20 babies)

my firend and i want to go into the scorpion farm buisness, and sell around17 of the babies and use the rest of the money to get some more pregnat females and more males and breed them

is this a good idea or something that will screw up horribly


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I believe I covered some very basic information concerning amelanism and other common such occurrences.
> Can they exist, of course, it is a mathematical certainty, will they survive predators long enough to be found, mathematically speaking, statistics are not in the favor of the organism, as any that rae going to survive out right predation are likely to be individuals so secretive as to escape detectioon by anyone looking for them.
> I see many individuals that assume a freshly molted cockroach is an "albino" when it will darken as the chiton hardens...
> damn Acestro..do you remember where I covered this before?


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=0&hl=amelanism


----------

